# Puppy eating cat's food!



## Elysia (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a 5 month old golden and up until now we've been keeping her out of the cat food by putting it upstairs. She recently conquered the stairs and now she'll bolt up, gobble up all the cat food and run away like nothing happened! When I do catch her in the act I scold her and praise/reward when she backs off, but so far that hasn't been working at all as she shows no hesitation at all when she does it (unless i'm staring her down yelling NOOO!). We're in the process of teaching her the "leave it" command and she's good with it, but it just doesn't work when there is cat food involved.

I can't elevate the cat food because one of them has had a bad leg since we rescued her and she won't be able to jump somewhere the puppy can't reach. We also can't put it in the basement temporarily because of renovations for the next few months.

Any suggestions?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Can you block access with a baby gate?
Or maybe put the cat food inside a crate or other item that will keep the pup out and let the cats in?
It seems that cat food = crack for pups and even one of my adults!:doh:


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

If you can teach the dog not to ever eat cat food, you are a total dog whisperer or magician. Something about the cat food makes normally well behaved dogs forget all their traiing and manners. preventing acces is the best solution for everyone involved.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Baby gate elevated off the floor enough for the cat to get under but not the dog at the doorway of the room the cat food is in.

They do sell gates with a tiny cat sized hole in the middle so fluffy act walk through but not fido.

Baby gate at bottom of stairs.

Covered litterbox lid. Xerox box with hole cut to your cat's size should be too small for fido.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

We initially put a baby gate across the laundry room door where the cat food and kitty litter were kept -elevated high enough that the cats could get under but dogs couldn't .
Then after a few years I got tired of the gate, so we bought a country wood screen door. Hubby cut a half-circle type opening in the bottom of the door so kitties could get in. It looks nice and country'ish and is easier than fussing with a gate every time we wanted to go into the laundry room.
I honestly don't think we could ever have trained Oakley and Seger to not eat the cat food and investigate the kitty litter  We have to keep them away.....period !


----------



## KellieTheGoldenGirl (May 29, 2012)

Kellie used to do the same thing when she was 5 months. My cat is nocturnal so we put the cat food on the table during the day and put it on the floor at night. The cat food in the dining room, the dog in the kitchen with the baby gate up. Cat foods not that much of a problem -- Kitty Litter is WAY worse!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We keep the cat food upstairs, and have trained the dogs not to go upstairs, only the kids bedrooms are up there, so there is no need for them to be up there. Unfortunately, if I go up there, they sneak up there to find me, and also the cat food, but 90 percent of the time they now leave it alone.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Bayne used to do this too, but now he walks right by and doesn't get his face in the bowl, he will clean up the floor around the bowls though... such a neat freak he is. LOL


----------



## FaleneS (Jan 18, 2012)

Baby gate from Internet with door for cats to go thru. Works like a charm.


----------

